# Bred doe in heat



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

So confused, last Tuesday ( Christmas Eve) my doe went into heat and was bred for the first time. She came home later that day and I had planned on waiting a few weeks to see if she went back into heat or if the breeding took. Well today (6 days later) Im outside helping the hubby build a new chicken coop and she seems to be back in heat. i.e. Wagging her tail, very talkitive, discharge on her backside. This is my first doe that I ever bred, this is confusing. I know if I'm prego my cycle stops, why hasn't hers? And why is she freakin in heat a week later? There isn't a buck anywhere near us that could have swung her into heat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can have a 5 day heat. You want to breed them if that happens.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Idk why goats do that but I have the same problem with a couple of my does. Also while they are pregnant I've heard and experienced that a doe can have a light heat. But your goat seems like she didn't get bred good.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I kept watching her and about three weeks later she did not go into heat again so I thought it worked. Unfortunately she was killed this past weekend so I won't know for sure.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

oh no, that's to bad.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that was a shocker!! I'm soo sry for your lost!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. For future reference, some does will show signs of heat when the fertilized eggs implants on the uterine wall. Hormones make the doe act like she is in heat, and some will even allow a buck to breed her.


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a doe that has come back into heat while she was a few months pregnant. When she kidded she had two sets of twins 2 were alive and healthy and 2 were partially formed (one looked partially like a goat and the other barely looked like a goat). This year the same doe got bred every weekend or every other weekend for about a month and a half (after she was originally bred about 2 months prior). She is my only goat that has ever done anything like this.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

BRBG7 my doe did the same thing but now she is making a udder and I pretty sure she is preggo.  I think this is called chronic ovaries.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

How was your goat killed?


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought a pair of LGDs and hadn't got a chance to work with them yet and my Father in law put them in the goat pen when I left to go get groceries.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

How upsetting.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes it's only been a week. She was my first goat I ever had and I didn't realize how my heart would ache. He said he didn't know the dogs would do that but it's hard for me to imagine that anyone wouldn't know.


----------

